# Atlantis Zorro Update



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*The Zorro kits have been already shot, and in route to Atlantis..they are now awaiting delivery of the boxes...product should be available in approximately 2 weeks..



Z*


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hail Atlantis!


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

I wonder if Atlantis got any intrusion from Disney who owns all the rights to Zorro. I think Polar Lights ran into some problems with Disney and could not produce it.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Disney does not own the world......


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The repro boxes do not say Disney. THey are licensed through Zorro Inc or whoever owns the Zorro name.


----------



## Scott J (Jun 21, 2000)

I ordered mine through my comic shop. They were listed in Previews.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Were the Zorro kits manufactured in China as well.Seems that Atlantis has not run into problems like Monarch did.Very efficient and fast.Making the right contacts is the key to fast results in the business world.:thumbsup:


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

xsavoie said:


> Were the Zorro kits manufactured in China as well.Seems that Atlantis has not run into problems like Monarch did.Very efficient and fast.Making the right contacts is the key to fast results in the business world.:thumbsup:



I don't think you could really compare both scenarios. One is a straight reissue from existing molds while the other is a brand new kit with all the associated teething problems going from concept to production


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I could be wrong but I think the kits were shot by Revell. Atlantis has said before that their kits were to be produced by American manufacturers.

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The molds came from Revell but were shot here in the USA. Revell moved their molding capacity overseas ages ago. The only mainstream model company of any size that makes kits in the US is Lindberg.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for that djNick. You're spot on.

Chris.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Once again...:The kits were shot here in the US, and NOT in China and again..this is not a "reverse enjineered" mold, or a mold shipped to china.....its the original mold made by aurora in 1965-1966..Disney's exclusive license to Zorro expired ..Atlantis aquired its own License For Zorro...Here's another reason that this kit is coming to us faster than normal..and thats because it doesnt need any "product testing" for any harmful or dangerous substances in the plastic, which is required for all kits , or toys coming in from overseas.. 

Z
*


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

xsavoie said:


> Were the Zorro kits manufactured in China as well.Seems that Atlantis has not run into problems like Monarch did.Very efficient and fast.Making the right contacts is the key to fast results in the business world.:thumbsup:


*The boys at atlantis are top notch..They do this full time as Megahobby , and have a deep love for the hobby like ourselves..And they are aware of all the disappointments that builders and collectors get from some companies that run into quality and delivery date issues, and especially overseas manufacturing issues..Thier main aim is to deliver quality product, and in a timely manner, as after all..it is a business and the main issue is to actually put out the items and sell them, to recoup investment and make a profit.they have a full time shipping staff as well so even if they should not be there, your order will go out as long as the items are in the warehouse and in stock..

In my time consulting for them..I was very impressed...
I didnt mean to make this an "advertisement" for them...Just pointing out the facts as I saw them...
in my book , they deserve the kudos..

Z
*


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

They sure do deserve kudos, as does any manufacturer that delivers great new and/or classic kits. It's wonderful news about Zorro and I wish Atlantis every success with their endeavors.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Strange Revell did not reissue it themselves.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I have always given the guys at Mega the thumbs up! They have been outstanding since the first time I ordered from them. I'm still in a state of shock at getting a couple Zorro kits, which means I'll get a couple more for future use as well down the line.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

xsavoie said:


> Strange Revell did not reissue it themselves.


*Id say the reason would be that a mainstream company like Revell would not want to pay a licensing fee for such an old media subject, and in order for them to turn the kind of profit they want to, they would have
to make many more pieces than Atlantis ordered, and of course there is the additional cost of boxart, instruction sheets, etc..And since they are a "mainstream" company...This isnt really thier thing..and I think due to our prodding...They werent even sure if they had the Zorro mold...to them its far more profitable to shoot them and bag them for atlantis, and leave the packaging and instruction sheets to the retailer..

Z 
*


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Agree about Megahobby. And I like any company named after a Donovan song. It had to be "Atlantis," though. Somehow "Season of the Witch" models or "Catch the Wind" models or "Mellow Yellow" models wouldn't be quite right. Eagerly awaiting Zorro.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Now that Zorro is coming, I hope Atlantis will seriously consider the Lone Ranger for the next.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay, when I hit the lottery, I'm starting up "Mellow Yellow Models, Inc."
The gimmick will be every kit is molded in yellow styrene. Yellow boxes. Free National Geographic subscription with every kit...


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Is this kit ONLY going to be sold through Megahobby?

Wayne


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Rebel Rocker said:


> Is this kit ONLY going to be sold through Megahobby?
> 
> Wayne


I have a preorder for Zorro at CultTVman.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The Lone Ranger and Zorro,a perfect matching duo.:thumbsup:


----------



## Carlo Giovanni (Sep 23, 2005)

Rebel Rocker said:


> Is this kit ONLY going to be sold through Megahobby?
> 
> Wayne



Monster in motion is accepting pre-order.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*Zorro*

Many retailers should be carrying the Zorro Kit!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

xsavoie said:


> Strange Revell did not reissue it themselves.


*Not strange at all...*
*Companies like Revell, Monogram, etc..rarely look "outside the box", meaning, cars, ships, aircraft, etc...the only time they did, was when 
tom Lowe showed them with his repops, that there was a market for
non mainstream kits..but when Revell did reisssue kits from old aurora molds, or any other niche subject,it was usually a failure saleswise,as again, they didnt seem to realize that these kits cant be "mass marketed" as they do with mainstream kits..again, to coin a phrase by someone in the field that used it as an excuse for not issuing certain kits in the early 2000's.."no mass appeal"..as I stated many times in my opinion :NONE of these kits have any "mass appeal" and never will.

case in point : The 1999 TRU exclusive MOM frank and dracula: they ordered 10,000 pieces of each..they sold, I believe for 11.99 each..
they were marked down to $2.90 each at TRU after only about a month on the shelves...they couldnt give them away after the hard core collectors bought them...had they ordered half that amount..
I believe it would have been a success..But Revell doesnt think that way..they want them to sell like the mainstream kits. Ain't gonna happen..

Youre just not going to sell a massive amount of these kinds of kits like planes or cars..Once they get that in thier formula...they would do better..however, at this time, its simply not thier thing..so its understandable that they might be "gun shy" about reissuing any kinds of older product..In addition, I dont even think they were really aware that they had the mold for zorro, until Atlantis 
brought it up...and I'm sure that revell would not have done it themselves in any case for the reasons I stated here...

Z*


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

They whipped out the Alfred E. Neuman kit out of left field. Original Aurora Tooling. That was different for them it was also under competely different ownership at that time.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That was a dud seller too. We got in 6 when it first came out and I still had 4 a year ago. I couldn't give them away. (Actually I did when charities hit me up for crap to auction off). That and Revell die cast NASCARS and that Robin motorcycle kit...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Zathros, ol' buddy ol' pal, any projection on the appearance of the Aurora Wildlife repops?


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

*Look into my eyes*

Look into my eyes, you are getting sleepy....relax and every time you smell hobby paint you will crave a kit of The Cisco Kid and Pancho!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

deadmanincfan said:


> Zathros, ol' buddy ol' pal, any projection on the appearance of the Aurora Wildlife repops?


*please see below

Z



*


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

deadmanincfan said:


> Zathros, ol' buddy ol' pal, any projection on the appearance of the Aurora Wildlife repops?


*There were a few corrections that had to be made on the molds for the bison and black bear..they were done, and final test shots are en route to atlantis, then one of each to me..Id say I should have them within 10 days..once I get them I will post pics here ..as far as finished product for sale to hobby shops and distributors...not before October, I would think..they still have to be placed on the manufacturing schedule..

I'm sure you are all aware that atlantis wants to be as accurate as possible on release dates...but at this point in time of these projects...its difficult..end of october sounds pretty on the money to me...

Z
*


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

MEGA1 said:


> They whipped out the Alfred E. Neuman kit out of left field. Original Aurora Tooling. That was different for them it was also under competely different ownership at that time.


*that simply goes to show that just because a company finds an old mold
doesnt mean it will sell successfully...they failed to do thier homework.
it was a complete failure..

Z
*


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Zathros said:


> *There were a few corrections that had to be made on the molds for the bison and black bear..they were done, and final test shots are en route to atlantis, then one of each to me..Id say I should have them within 10 days..once I get them I will post pics here ..as far as finished product for sale to hobby shops and distributors...not before October, I would think..they still have to be placed on the manufacturing schedule..
> 
> I'm sure you are all aware that atlantis wants to be as accurate as possible on release dates...but at this point in time of these projects...its difficult..end of october sounds pretty on the money to me...
> 
> ...


Works for me! Nice subjects for fall modeling season! :thumbsup:


----------



## jtull01 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Kits*

The folks at Atlantis Models answer your questions. Revell on the other hand, forget it. Many kudos to Atlantis for the Zoro kit, with September around the corner (ship date?) I had better order mine soon. 
As to smaller model companies, what is happening with Wilco? I just inquired with Cultman about them. I just picked up their Luna, which is a nice casting. And would like their Icarus. Anyone know anything?


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

> As to smaller model companies, what is happening with Wilco? I just inquired with Cultman about them. I just picked up their Luna, which is a nice casting. And would like their Icarus. Anyone know anything?


 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=293800&highlight=wilco


- GJS


----------



## jtull01 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Wilco*

Thanks to The Batman. I now have the information, all be it hard to swallow.
Jeff


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

It's been two weeks (since Zathros said two weeks on 8/12/2010), so what's the current status of Zorro?

Larry


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Yes, me want me Zorro!! :freak:


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't understand how a business can let a printer hold them up from complete production. It seemed they had to go to buy a printer and they should have done that a long time ago. Even if they would have at last minute squash the Zorro project, they would still need a printer for their other upcoming models. It's great that Atlantis is making our Zorro favorite that Polar Lights couldn't do or didn't wanted to do. But c'mon a printer hold-up is making me very impatient at this point. But, I still salute Atlantis fir giving us a chance to own this rare classic. So, Atlantis if you read this, don't get too annoyed with me, because I just want my toy. LOL.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*printers*

We deal with a few guys. I will hopefully have them next week with the Holiday and Rosh Hashanah things are very tight. We have waited 40 years another couple of weeks I can deal with. My biggest concern was the actual kits which we have on hand. The copper mold really stood the test of time with our repair work the shots look great. We rented another warehouse for Atlantis just to store all the inventory that is quickly coming. Models take up alot of space.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

To MEGA1, That's great news! 
Thanks for everything you are doing, from Atlantis to your hobby store. It's folks such as yourself that make my experiences in this hobby great and FUN.

~RK~


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Whoa, I'm a bit lost! When did "a printer" become a problem in getting Zorro out to us? The way that post read, it sounds like Atlantis is looking to buy a printer, as you or I would go to WalMart and purchase a printer for our PC. I'm finding it difficult to believe that. I'd be more inclined to believe they are looking for a printer as in a Kinkos or someplace like that to do their printing for them.

Larry


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Let me clear it up. Printers that hook to your PC I have coming out of my eye balls. I was talking printing companies who are doing the boxes, instructions and shipping cartoons for Zorro and the White Stallion and Wildlife kits. You are talking 25 to 30 skids here. Atlantis does all the packaging right here in our long island warehouse. Hopefully we will have everything we need to start shipping by the end of next week.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I'll be happy to wait for as long as it takes, I can keep producing saliva. If I am ever near you guys I'd love to stop in and shake your hand.


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for producing this kit. I've long hoped that someone would reissue it. Waiting patiently for you to get things ready.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ok, thanks MEGA1 for explaining the printing process involved with these models. I can hardly wait to hold this reissue in my hands . My memories go back to 1966 when I had my original plastic kit of the Aurora Zorro and I always thought it was a "masterpiece," the best that Aurora had made. I always liked the monsters, but the rare Zorro kit had a very special place in my heart unlike the others. And now getting this unique opportunity to be reunited again with this awesome model will probably be a very sweet moment in my life. Now. I'm going to cry. LOL.


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

I've had an original build-up (no paint), missing parts, that's been waiting for a restoration for years. Now I'll just build the reissue -- a whole lot easier than trying to track down the missing parts....


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

So, it's almost thru the second week of September - any news?

Is it here yet? Is it here yet? Is it here yet? Is it here yet?

Larry


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*Zorro update*

Hello just to keep you guys updated we have Zorro we have the instructions and the boxes are being delivered on Tuesday. We wil start shipping next week. Pete


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

*woooooo Hooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## clark_savage (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey Pete, you already got payment for my pre-order. Please take all the time you need and no rush. I would rather wait a little longer than find some packaging errors in the box. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm so excited I want to scream but I live in an rural area and I don't want to wake the wolves. He eh eh he eh ehh he he he he he. Please consider the Lone Ranger NEXT and we can do without that sissy Indian partner. Just Kidding. Please make them both a reality too. Atlantis, you rock!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

I`m also in for The Lone Ranger.I have an excess amount of parts but still no complete Ranger.There is also a new film in the works.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I would pass out nearly as quick if anyone did a Lone Ranger as I did on the Zorro news.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Excellent news! Thanks for the update!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Looking forward to this release... but I was not aware that they were also looking at the Lone Ranger kits too!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

AFAIK they aren't or at least haven't mentioned it. Just overly wishful thinking as of yet.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow, sounds like they might start boxing the rascals tomorrow! I sold a few more built ups last week, so I can spring for one, and the glow hunchback to boot!


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah a Lone Ranger in the original LONG box (not the comic-book version box) would be so cool. And displayed right next to a built-up Zorro. Now who wouldn't want that a reality if only Atlantis or Moebius could make that possible.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I ordered mine! Whoohoo! Thanks Mega!


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*Zorro!*

Hello Guys everything is in for Zorro and Stallion. Dont forget the White Stallion. Another Aurora original classic with great boxart. All preorders will start shipping tomorrow. I am going to try to make a you tube video of the packing process this weekend when we do most of it. You guys can see how things get done Atlantis style VI Long Island NY.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello MEGA1 when's that video on packing coming to youtube? Thanks.


----------

